# Reporting users?



## Painguy (May 9, 2010)

How would you report a user. i have contacted several admins and mods, but get no reply. Teh user is posting insulting comments on my profile aswell as my youtube  channel, and im getting tired of it. he has been doing so for a few months now. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Beats (May 9, 2010)

Who is it?

Try PM the mods that are currently online.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 9, 2010)

Which user? And I can't see any comments on your profile?


----------



## yuyuyup (May 9, 2010)

Don't be a snitch


----------



## Beats (May 9, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Which user? And I can't see any comments on your profile?


He probably removed them because they were offensive.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 9, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> * snip
> 
> Edit your post.
> 
> ...



Yeah that's what I figured but can't really do anything without evidence.


----------



## Painguy (May 9, 2010)

am i allowed to publicly announce his name? i did delete his comments though. hell probably comment in 3 more days or something. (unless he reads this topic)


----------



## raulpica (May 9, 2010)

Painguy said:
			
		

> am i allowed to publicly announce his name? i did delete his comments though. hell probably comment in 3 more days or something. (unless he reads this topic)


It'd be better PMing an Admin (Ace, Costello or Shaun) directly.

EDIT: Just read your first post better. Hmmm, don't worry. We have already taken notice of this case. We'll try to resolve this matter as soon as possible.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 9, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> It'd be better PMing an Admin (Ace, Costello or Shaun) directly.
> 
> EDIT: Just read your first post better. Hmmm, don't worry. We have already taken notice of this case. We'll try to resolve this matter as soon as possible.



I've PMed him to get more info, I'll post it in the staff section once I've got it.


----------



## TRushInfo (May 9, 2010)

what in the world are you talkng about?
all i said was u were a rumor starter lol


----------



## tj_cool (May 9, 2010)

PM a member of staff with the name + more info and we'll discuss this further in the Staff section


----------

